# scours passed on...to me!



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm asking about this here rather than call my Dr. first, because I think the folks on this board may have encountered this before. After nursing 6 calves with scours (and unhappily burying 3) I have succumbed to the illness. My question is will I need meds to get over this or will it pass in time, pardon the pun.

I feel pretty crummy but am able to function pretty well..of course I have some sort of bronchitis going too (totally unrelated to calves), but if this is something I need antibiotics for I'll probably have to go in to the Dr.

Anyone else had this experience. On the plus side, I've lost about 5 lbs. in 3 days......


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry about the double post...I'm trying to figure out how to delete things!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm no doctor or vet but I can confidently say that some forms of calf scours are caused by E-Coli bacteria. Whether the bacteria can be transmitted to humans via scours, well that question is out of my league. I had a friend with E-coli, not a pretty sight, more good news though, he lived....Topside


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't think it's related to the calves, but a doctor call might be in order. If it doesn't go away in one or two days at the most, see your doctor.
P.J.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Most likely you can rule out bad food. That usally hits in a short period of time. You go from feeling good to wishing someone would shoot you in about 6 hrs. I have had my sharing of eating things in the frig long after the should not have been. 5 lbs is not much in 3 days. I almost called 911 one morn. I dropped 15 in 8 hrs. But, then again you can't dial a phone passed out on the floor.
Just keep lots of fluids in you. If it gets real bad get to a doc. I have yet to ever pic any thing up from the calves when they are sick. Are you on any meds for the bronchitis?
Bob


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

well let me say I have it lots of times whem my calves have it.....not sure if I get it FROM the calves or it is the STRESS dealing with sick calves

I usually do not have scours when I only have 1 sick calve but when I have 15 sick I get them bad... and I almost never have them when not raising calfs

remember I only raise calves in the winter and raise 100 each year...

STRESS or from the calves

you decide but it always goes away in a few days


gatorade works for me


tjm


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

TJM, my stomach hurts, to funny..Topside


----------



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

greenhorn said:


> I'm asking about this here rather than call my Dr. first, because I think the folks on this board may have encountered this before. After nursing 6 calves with scours (and unhappily burying 3) I have succumbed to the illness. My question is will I need meds to get over this or will it pass in time, pardon the pun.
> 
> I feel pretty crummy but am able to function pretty well..of course I have some sort of bronchitis going too (totally unrelated to calves), but if this is something I need antibiotics for I'll probably have to go in to the Dr.
> 
> Anyone else had this experience. On the plus side, I've lost about 5 lbs. in 3 days......


Me & my husband went through the exact same thing. If you think you caught it from your calves, definitly go see the dr ASAP. they will of course run the neccessary tests but they can give some anitbiotics and such to help you while you have it. if they determine that it is e coli, it will just have to run its course theres not much they can do for it, also do not stop eating and drink alot of gatorade. if you cut down your intake of fluids/gatorade more than likely you will wind up in the hospital on an IV for several hours or days depending on how bad your dehydrated.


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the advice! Things seem to be easing up a bit, so as long as they continue this way I'll just wait it out. The 3 surviving calves seem fine and are romping in the sunshine.

I had e. coli about 12 years ago when I lived in France...farmer's market things are even less regulated than here. This event was different in that I didn't throw up much or pass blood. What I had was a carbon copy of what I saw the calves doing. I think that's enough details.....yuck!

The bronchitis was my own fault. For some reason I decided to start smoking again (after quitting for almost 3 years) probably from all the stress of buying a farm, selling our house and moving all in about 4 weeks time! I think I learned my lesson!

Thanks again for all the advice...it's nice to have a place to ask questions and get support.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I replied in the other thread...
Well, other than the obvious advice...drink plenty of fluids because that 5 lbs is mostly water...I would also add to get your self some slippery elm bark, both for you and your calves. Clears up "scours" in people very quickly and in calves in a few days (in my personal experience anyway).
Good luck,
Trisha


----------



## NICC08 (Jan 2, 2007)

sympathetic scouring.....hehehe...sorry no help....

NICC08


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

There are several bugs that you can get from sick calves. It is very important to stay clean while dealing with sick calves, not only to prevent the spread to other calves, but to avoid the illness yourself.

Cryptosporidia, salmonella, Giardia duodenalis and Campylobacter jejunican all cause scours in calves AND are transmissable to humans. 

Diseases that can are transmissable between species (ie cattle and humans) are called Zoonoses, or Zoonotic diseases.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

and QUIT SMOKING !!!!:soap:


----------

